# small pasta pot?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Hi, my friend wants a small pasta pot with insert. All those I've seen are the 6 quart size. I emailed a bunch of NYC restaurant places, nothing. The Bowry Kitchen Supply even said no.

Anyone know if this thing even exists? He lives alone and that's why he wants a small one.

Thansk.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Since pasta should be cooked in a LOT of rapidly boiling water, he really shouldn't get a small pot. He can always cook a small amount of pasta in a big pot (just not the other way around  ).


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Yes, I TOLD him that, he just wants a small pot. Can't talk him into a bigger pot.

Maybe if we went to Macy's or REstaurant Depot and saw the perfect pot.....

THansk.

Susan


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

You can cook the pasta in any size pot (big or small) and drain it into a collendar (did I spell that right?)

Jock


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nope Colander


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks Kyle. I can't live without spell check  

Jock


----------

